# Writing application for net usage



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

first the exe :: [DEPRECATED]here

the network connection "Local Area Connection" is hard coded. please remove 1 or 2 for application to work

i am writing it as download speeds drop sometimes to 10 KB/s etc. at night
it is painful that computer was on all night and with only 4MB of download
(specially if u spend 1.5K per month on electricity)

will be adding a shutdown timer too
double click on taskbar icon to toggle states.

color code:
green: current download *above *minimun download rate (in KB/s)
yellow :current download *between *minimun rate  and 1/3 of dwnl rate(in KB/s)
red :current download *below* minimun download rate (in KB/s)

please comment


----------



## umeshtangnu (Mar 22, 2011)

gives this exception



> System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> at DNOverLord.NetMeter.UpdateInterfaceTraffice()
> at DNOverLord.Form1.t_Tick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.OnTick(EventArgs e)
> ...


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ it is because the network name was not named properly

no problem though 

version 2.0 release is here [UPDATED]

features:
> selectable network adapter
> support for time out for shutdown, hibernate etc...
> better exception handling
> new grey icon if minimum speed for downloading is not set
> extra property display

the shutdown and restart is *not tested on win 7*

*win 7 *users, please check it out

comments required..

> do you find it useful ?
> is there such a app elsewhere ?? (this is the ques i am finding an answer)


----------



## umeshtangnu (Mar 23, 2011)

> do you find it useful ? i would have if had to pay for electricity
> is there such a app elsewhere ?? dont know this is the first one i have encountered.


you should also add a minimize button so that application will hide on minimize


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 23, 2011)

file updated in the post. right click the taskbar icon to exit. close button minimizes application.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Version 2.5 Alpha

> included auto Wake UP. dependent on the user BIOS and mobo driver.

note: still in alpha stage. the computer restarts two times. will look into it tommorrow

requesting TDF members to review it and post comments


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 24, 2011)

tried it ! it works and the concept is interesting and useful. 
I'll keep the application around for when I need to do an overnight download. Thanks!
Suggestion: you may want to add somewhere a description of what the program does. A one liner like: "this program turn's off the PC when the download speed drops below a certain level"


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ thanks 4 sugess.

any other relevant functionality that can be added ???


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 25, 2011)

nope, you are already adding the shutdown timer, so that seems feature complete to me...


----------



## nims11 (Mar 25, 2011)

it gives this .NET framework initialization error
"unable to find a version of the runtime to run this app"

i installed .NET framework 4 this morning... which version does it require?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 27, 2011)

^^requires .NET 3.5. should work on .net 4 as well. 

it have VS2010. So that can be easily arranged

here is the 64bit version on .NET 4

i may add that installing .net 4 on XP will not install .net 3.5 unlike win 7 that has .net 3.5 SP1 at installation time

EDIT------------------------------------------------------------------

my app still has bugs but i have no time to fix them.

office timings are killing me

Can somebody run it through a sandbox and report bugs, memory leaks, time etc....

 nothing


----------

